# Finally got to saltwater fish



## lovedr79 (Jul 22, 2018)

Made my annual trip to my cousins house on the South River in Beaufort, NC. (They are right at the mouth of the south river, that dumps into the Neuse). Weather was crap all week. Caught a bunch of pinfish, blue crabs and 1 ray. My cousins 12 year old son is using my Abu 7000 to learn to cast a bait caster, he was about to pull the line up and it took off. For whatever reason he had a weighted hook on the bottom of the bottom rig because finding an actual weight is so hard. It was the first weight he saw. I had to land it, he didnt know what to do....... my daughter caught the most pinfish. She hasn't figured out the bottom rig yet, so I let her use a bobber. Took their boat to morehead, trolled around with no luck. Owell, I will try again in August. Oh and the piece of crab pot.


----------



## Crazyboat (Jul 22, 2018)

Good for you, the ray or skate can feel like a tree limb when reeling them in. Fun times with the family!


----------



## KMixson (Jul 22, 2018)

Crazyboat said:


> Good for you, the ray or skate can feel like a tree limb when reeling them in.



Until they decide they want to go the other way, then it gets difficult to change their mind on which way to go.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 22, 2018)

oh it went for the boat lift pilings first, then towards open water. i have caught much larger ones while shark fishing. my cousins son didnt realize this until it was too late. luckily i have braid on my ABU 7000, paired with a ugly stick (spining rod, didnt have any shorter boat rods when i got the reel) i think the rod is maybe 5.5 or 6'. had it for 10 years. got him up on the rocks, then pulled the hook and sent it on its way. my daughter didnt know what to think of it. i go back in August, shouldnt have to do any work while i am there this time. i help with their home improvements since they wont let me buy groceries, dinner when we go out, nothing....... so i have been doing electrical work and installed a dishwasher this time around.......


----------

